# Had my first date



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Granted it wouldn't have happened without my sister (she set it up) but I still had to ask her (my date) out. I even had a good time.


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Well done dude!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome addictedtochaos, I'm glad in turned out well.


----------



## wingless_fairy (Jul 14, 2005)

That's fantastic! Was it successful? Will you be seeing each other again?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Grats!


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats! That's awesome!

Can't wait until I can go on a date anxiety free....


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:banana


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Had my first date*



wingless_fairy said:


> That's fantastic! Was it successful? Will you be seeing each other again?


Yeah it was fairly successful. But we won't likely be seeing each other again, she will be graduating in a few weeks and then will be going home. Which is several hours away.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Congrats for stepping up and asking her out Chaos! Score Buckets for having a good time! No matter you will not be seeing her again. Do not get lost and/or stuck in the time frame relationship. The experience will only make it easier in the future for you to offer your relations with other good ladies.


----------



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

congrats! :boogie :yes :banana :banana :banana :boogie


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

That is killer! 
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------

